# Ghost Wood



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

I found this large pice of ghostwood at a local pet store the other day and was able to pick it up for $40. It was 41" long so I cut it down into 3 pieces for my 20 verts. They have one more larger piece for sale. I may go back and get it too. Depending on what they want for it. Here are the before and after shots of it.

Before:









After:









They are soaking in hot water in the tub to kill anything that may be on them.

Just thought I would post a few pics.

TonyT


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

really nice pieces i normally toss boiling water.. that fix's all lol.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

i always soak in the tub and scrape them with steel wool. Then put them in the oven at 300 for an hour or so


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

nice score!


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

What is ghost wood?


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

It is just a type of wood. It does not decompose as rapidly as grapevine or some of the other types of wood in the wet environments of the tanks. 


TonyT


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

Nice pieces.We love ghost wood. It's not seen much here


----------



## orangeguardguy (Feb 18, 2009)

can you buy me some? LOL That looks awesome!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

vivarium concepts sells nice pieces


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Where does Ghost Wood come from? Does anyone know the type of tree that it's actually from? Is it imported from a specific region?


Ulisesfrb


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I am pretty sure I read somewhere that "Ghost wood" basically is dead wood, but this certain wood is good for Viv use. There are no trees named Ghost tree(that is i am not aware of). I only read that only the people who supply it usually wont give out what kind it is. Again, this is just what I read.


Sam


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Newt1 said:


> What is ghost wood?


Also, if you have moss in your tank, it will get covered, same with ferns, if you get fern spores on it, it gets an awesome effect! llok here!
Wood For Wet Habitats: Black Jungle Terrarium Supply


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Apparently ghost wood is sand blasted Manzanita, which grows like a weed out here in Seattle.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry Mark but that isn't the case, it comes from Arizona. BTW NICE FIND!


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

fleshfrombone said:


> Sorry Mark but that isn't the case, it comes from Arizona. BTW NICE FIND!



Ok so what kind of tree is it?

Is this seriously protected information lol.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I'll tell you when your'e older.


----------



## sandiegoleu (Jun 2, 2009)

i didnt know it was mazanita. i would have gotten some a long time ago before it couldnt be collected in cali. but there are execptions...


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I've heard some people swear it's sand-blasted Manzanita, and others swear it is not (those people never say what it actually it, though). I suspect it isn't, but is an easily collected plentiful wood that just isn't widely known of yet.

But sand blasted Manzanita does work nicely in a viv...

Oh..and nice find.


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

do you have any pics of what you did with them? i just ordered some from save on crafts really cheap there, but im trying to get some ideas of where to put them


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've worked with lots of ghostwood, and a fair share of manzinita. Ghost wood is much more gnarled, with twists and deep fissures that manzinita does not have.
Frogparty has ID'd Ghostwood as Antelope Bitterbrush.


----------



## kshorey (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone once told me that Ghost Wood was antelope bitterbrush. 


this is the plant.
Purshia tridentata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

it grows in a few places near where I live but its not all that common. It grows in pretty rough places in the dry hills, and it is super hard when it dries out.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

It is my understanding that "ghostwood" could be any one of a few species of hard wood. It is classified as a driftwood like many other species due to the slow breakdown rate around moist environments.


----------

